
“Soft Kitty” Copyright Lawsuit Hits Big Bang Theory - AstroJetson
http://boozooz.com/big-bang-theory-producers-sued-over-use-of-soft-kitty-song
======
AstroJetson
Another good reason to limit copyrights to a reasonable term. The mother that
wrote the song back in the 30's died 11 years ago. I'm wondering why it took
the kids to figure out they had a chance at money.

